# A Shameless Plea For Help



## TmjUtah (Sep 20, 2008)

I am late to prep, didn't scout, and now find that my oldest daughter probably won't be able to go out with me on Wednesday. The last time I was in a party with a "this is my buddy who wanted to go hunting" member, it just sucked* for all involved, so I'm not asking to join anyone.

My tag says northern region. I've looked at the map. I spent the last three years up by Kamas, know there are a LOT of deer up there. Where is a decent place for a mostly road bound hunter to go? I helped build State 35, which I understand is the south boundary of the region for part of the way. Are there decent National Forest areas off that route? I remember there being a great huge pipe cut through the trees up there, but that was over ten years ago now. If I just go through Kamas, is the Uintah Forest land beyond a decent place to travel? I believe the deer will be high, barring an unlikely drop in temperature. 

Any suggestions would be humbly appreciated. There is still a chance my daughter will be able to get the time, but it is mighty slim. It would be nice to walk in the woods one more fall with her; she's about ready to leave the nest. I intend to camp Wednesday and Thursday night, but must leave for Idaho no later than mid day Friday for the weekend.

I'm hunting with my Hawken carbine, zeroed at fifty yards with patched ball, happy to reach out to a hundred with a top of back hold. 

Good luck to you all.

(*But the chances I would drink Wild Turkey all night, barf in somebody's truck, and then drop my borrowed rifle (my backup, incidentally) in a rocky stream bed are nil. Don't drink, don't smoke, and like a joke as well as the next guy. Just sayin!)


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

I would get a good map of an area in the High Uintas that are on that North Slope in the Northern Region and check it out. We hunted up there last year for the rifle hunt and although there were deer when we scouted (late Sept, early Oct like the ML) they had mostly moved on to winter range in Wyoming after the couple feet of snow that fell prior to the general opener. It looks like a good place to hunt-especially moose and elk. It is easy to get turned around in those hills though if you don't know them well (which I don't.) There was a lot of deer sign, just few deer tracking around in the snow while we were there. Good luck to ya.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

I am pretty sure that the "pipe cut" that you refer to that parallels highway 35 is in the northeast region. Highway 35 is the boundry between the northern and northeastern regions up to the Wolf Creek/Soapstone road then it becomes the boundry over to highway 150 making anything to the east and south in the northeastern region. Some suggestions: There are some good places to hunt close to a road above Kamas that you might allready be familier with like Upper Setting, Norway Flats, Spring Canyon/Trial lake or Soapstone (west side only). There is some good huntng near Smith and Morehouse res. And as has been mentioned there is some good hunting on the north slope. There are a lot of roads in the Whitney Reservoir Area and I believe most of the North Slope Road from highway 150 over to Meeks cabin Reservoir is in the northern region but check the guide book. Good luck.


----------



## TmjUtah (Sep 20, 2008)

Gentlemen -

Thanks for the advice, and I have followed it. It's late on Tuesday afternoon as I write this, but we (turns out my daughter is game for a walk) and we will be out of here by six or so. I intend to hit Kamas and find something just behind the town for a camp, then up early tomorrow.

Good luck, look twice to make sure it's a deer, and keep your powder dry!


----------



## TmjUtah (Sep 20, 2008)

After action report here:

http://threeroundsbrisk.blogspot.com/2008/09/fudd-0-bambi-1.html

I might make it out a day or two next week.


----------

